# Photos: WKC Muay Thai Championships 12-05-2009 Primm, Nevada USA



## ultravista (Feb 19, 2009)

Photos from the December 05 Muay Thai Championship Fights in Primm, Nevada USA.

Gallery

http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=52315

Bouts

- Fight 01 Sean Disnay vs. Shane Oblonsky

- Fight 02 Christina Riddering vs. Roxy Richardson

- Fight 03 Joey Pagliuso vs. Scotty Leffler

- Fight 04 Bryce Krause vs. Chaz Mulkey

- Fight 05 Manson Gibson vs. Shawn Yarborough

- Fight 06 James Cook vs. Malaipet

- Fight 07 Kunitaka Fujiwara vs. Romie Adanza

- Fight 08 Chike Lindsay vs. Kevin Ross

- Fight 09 Robert Zatarain vs. Rajesh Narine

- Fight 10 Shelia Telliard vs. Tandi Scheaffer

- Fight 11 Beto Rodriguez vs. Artem Sharoshkin

- Fight 12 Melanie Edwards vs. Genesis Bravo

- Fight 13 Michelle Percival vs. Kristin Shepard

- Fight 14 Casey Parlett vs. Soroyan Corona

Visit the website for all of the fight photos; samples are below.


















































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

nice piccs:thumb


----------



## davemfox (Oct 8, 2009)

:whs

Dave


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

nice pics

but this isnt an mma event dude !! there is a stand up section, and an event section, in future please post in right place


----------



## ultravista (Feb 19, 2009)

Got it!


----------

